
Divshot Public Beta Now Open - Cogito
http://blog.divshot.com/post/33239348367/divshot-public-beta-now-open
======
Cogito
Link to TechCruch coverage [1] and associated HN discussion [2]

[1] <http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/09/divshot>

[2] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4632917>

------
Cogito
It's fairly common to see games in beta charge a usage fee, however I haven't
really seen this in other software before. Not sure if I like it, but at least
there is a free trial period as well.

